# Mahlkonig PEAK - back in stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We now have few Mahlkonig PEAK's in stock.

Priced at £2250 + VAT

Mention the forum and get a discount

email: [email protected]

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Mahlkonig%20Peak%20Grinder


----------

